# Good and Evil in L.A.



## otherprof (Oct 4, 2021)

IPhone grab


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Oct 4, 2021)

-


The pumpkin says it all!


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 4, 2021)

Well spotted.....


----------



## Space Face (Oct 5, 2021)

Well timed.


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 5, 2021)

I would trust that skeleton over a rainbow unicorn any day. Most pumpkins would agree.


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 5, 2021)

Good capture!


----------

